# [Unbound] Intermittent DNS resolution failures



## jem (Mar 14, 2014)

Since replacing BIND with unbound() as the local resolver on my hosted server, I've been noticing frequent DNS resolution failures.

It first became apparent when web browsing on my desktop at work started frequently failing to load webpages.  My web browsing is proxied through an ssh() tunnel to my hosted server, from where it goes out to the wider Internet.

Later I noticed that my nightly '`portsnap cron`' job was also intermittently failing, being unable to resolve portsnap.freebsd.org.

Has anyone else come across this problem since switching to unbound and knows what's going on and how to fix it?


----------



## jem (Mar 21, 2014)

So, I switched back to BIND for local resolution (un-chrooted, as inadvisable as that may be) and the failures have stopped.  Looks to me like unbound() has a problem, but it's puzzling that no-one else is reporting it.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

jem said:
			
		

> Looks to me like unbound() has a problem, but it's puzzling that no-one else is reporting it.


FreeBSD 10.0 is still fairly new. Besides that, most people don't run .0 versions in production.

If you can pin down the cause of the problem could you please open a PR?


----------

